# Steve Hearring



## Tames D (Jun 7, 2007)

Long time Kenpo great and good guy. I just got a call from a friend with the news.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 8, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## exile (Jun 8, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 8, 2007)

My condolences.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 8, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## stickarts (Jun 8, 2007)

.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jun 8, 2007)

.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 8, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## jazkiljok (Jun 9, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Dr. C (Jun 10, 2007)

Steve Hearring's funeral service will be on Saturday, June 16, at 10am .
First Baptist Church of Alhambra
101 So. Atlantic Blvd.
Alhambra, CA
(626)570-1511

Steve Hearring was an original student of Ed Parker's at the Pasadena school. He was one of the finest martial artists and human being I've ever met. He was a model of humility, virtue, and respect that no one who ever met him will ever forget. All of the kenpo seniors remember what an amazing martial artist he was as well. He taught at his own school in Pasadena for many, many years. Always learning, he taught kenpo, kung fu, and tai chi chuan.

We have lost a real gentleman. May his spirit rest in peace and blessings to his great wife, children, students, friends and other family.

Respectfully,
Prof. Carl Totton


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 10, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Drac (Jun 10, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Tames D (Jun 10, 2007)

Dr. C said:


> Steve Hearring's funeral service will be on Saturday, June 16, at 10am .
> First Baptist Church of Alhambra
> 101 So. Atlantic Blvd.
> Alhambra, CA
> ...


Couldn't of said it better.


----------



## Dr. C (Jun 12, 2007)

Update Regarding Steve Hearring's Funeral:

Master Steve was a member of the Whipping Willow Martial Arts Association. To honor him, a special Tribute to a Master is scheduled for his funeral with his wife's consent. All martial artists attending are asked to wear their uniforms and rank as a tribute to Master Steve's life and legacy.

For more information, contact the Association at whippingwillow.org.

Thank you all.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 12, 2007)

.


----------

